# Work on the forums this evening...



## Andy R (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry for the late notice but I wanted to let you know I will be working on some exciting new stuff for Discuss Cooking tonight.  I'll have to close the site for a while and will open it back up as soon as possible.  I'll start my work at 7:00 pm CST time.

Andy


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Andy! I can't wait to see the new goodies.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I got something to learn on Sunday when I come back to work


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. Must be some pretty exciting stuff to shut it down prime time.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wow. Must be some pretty exciting stuff to shut it down prime time.


I think I will only have to shut down for like 5-10 minutes and then can open things back up.  After that I will continue working but in the background until it's all ready to roll out.  So I will try to keep the down time to a minimum.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

7:00 PM Sharp CST ....I'll throw the switch on this side of the river for ya...and shut down all barge traffic between Memphis and New Orleans.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Andy!!  Can't wait to see the changes!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahh, heck, Andy. I probably wouldn't have even noticed that. Thanks for the heads up. 

Uncle Bob, that string reaches down that far?


----------



## Andy R (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you all notice?  If not, good!

I will post more soon...


----------

